Ask HN: If Facebook went away tomorrow, what would you miss about it? - sandinmyjoints
======
sandinmyjoints
Personally, nothing. (Perhaps if others have the same answer, they can reply
to this to keep the top level interesting.) But I'm curious...

------
geophile
At this point, the only thing I use it for is to get tour dates of a few
bands.

------
billconan
Nothing. Quit using it 7 years ago. No instagram account either.

------
Porthos9K
I'd miss the gravitational effect it has had on normies and boomers. I don't
want those people joining Mastodon and stinking up the place.

